# hair or no hair, that is the question!



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

I personally have never owned a hairless and was was just wondering what you thiught!


----------



## Duckling (Dec 31, 2007)

I hear they feel like peach fuzz! If that's not a good enough reason to buy one, I don't know what is...

I'd consider buying a hairless rat just as much as a furry one...possibly more so as it would freak out my dad extra bad, and look totally cool xD










I can't decide if they're cuter then furry rats, though...but if they're anything like hairless cats, they're extra cuddly (they like your body heat) which is a plus.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hairless if you get one are very interesting. I have my first 2 here now. The local HS asked me to take in those old gals, because only the wrong sort want to adopt hairless (double rex most likely). The ones who are like "Cool, those are neat!" But don't realize they need a bit of extra care than a furred rat. You have to be prepared to bed them down on soft things like fleece...I don't even like carefresh as it can get in their eyes since they don't have the same protection around their eyes. Hairless/double rex rats are prone to skin conditions, cysts, eye problems, heart and kidney problems in the genetic hairless rats (most pet rats are double rex). They eat more having such high metabolisms, often die younger, and you must be okay to see a LOT of scratches on them...hehe.

I love my old pink aliens, but I have been fighting a scratched eye that burst Bella's eyeball for months now, and I finally am thinking I won't lose her. :roll:

Get a double rex/hairless if you really research it, not just because they are different and/or cute.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm definatley on the side of our furless-friends. I love my furries but gosh, I think hairless are my true calling.

Yes, they have their own little 'issues' but I find that the benefits of having no hair outweigh their problems. Any lumps, bumps, abcesses, cysts etc can be spotted almost straight away. Skin problems? You can see if there's a problem from the beginning, rather than happening upon it later on in furries. (Or, that's how I justify it)

All in all, their fuzzless little booties are just irresistable. My current 4 are just .. adorable in all their fluffless squishiness lol


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

need to add a "both" category because I love them all just the same.

If you don't have a hairless (i.e. naked, double rex, whatever... one without hair) please do you research. I know it was already said in this thread but I can't stress it enough.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Oy! I love my hairless (double rex) as much as my furries. I dont have favorites *wink* but something about my little peach fuzz ball just melts my heart when ya look at those gigantic ears. I know they are normal size, but w/o the hair she looks a bit odd, as my husband says. But than again I could say something about every quirk each one of them have that I love, so I cant truly answer the poll


----------

